# Cheese Causes Gas??



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I think that giving Radar Cheese has begun to cause him to produce nasty smoke causing farts..... And boy do they reak....Woooo....Hoooooo. 

The little stinker gave us a car full of runny eyes and steamy windows tonight. We were on the way home from my Parents place and he let one rip in the car. Man did it stink....silent but violent......uke: 

Do we have any Hav's here with a bad reaction to certain food which may cause this gaseous reaction....like a nuclear reactor in the rear end...LOL

Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

well, I can't relate it to any food in particular, but once or twice a week, we are worried Greenpeace will come and start a demonstration against the polluted gasses Sierra did produce hahaha

and yes, soooo silent...and then a sneak green lucent cloud of gas will float by and my partner and I will look at each other "It wasn't me" and then will look at a sleeping Sierra with a very content look on her face!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I only they could laugh and smile at us in satisfaction that they produced some greenhouse gases....ound: 

Derek


----------

